# GT Treffen 2015: Pottenstein, 11.-13.09.2015



## cleiende (12. April 2015)

Nachdem hier brav abgestimmt wurde steht es nun fest:
Wir sehen uns Mitte September in Pottenstein.





Der September hat übrigens den immensen Vorteil daß die Autobahnen Richtung Süden am Wochenende nicht noch voller sind. Gerade wenn man z.B. aus Hamburg oder Münster kommt 

Bezüglich der *Unterkunft*:
Der peru73 hat heute mal seine Frankenoberschenkel geschont und stattdessen mit dem Wetzhobel den Asphalt glattgebügelt um die Situation vor Ort zu eruieren. Sein Fazit:
"Die Bärenschlucht ist einfach am besten geeignet, hat aber nur noch zu den o.g Terminen Kapazitäten.
Wie müssten auf die Campingwiese ggü. vom eigentl. Platz, das ist aber landschaftlich und vom Platz her eh besser. Folgende Vorteile gibt es noch:
- Feuerschale bekommt man umsonst, Hartholz kann gekauft werden, ca. 9-10 € pro Bananenkiste, ein Feuerfass ist allerdings verboten (gut für mich, muss ich nicht transportieren)
- Sanitäranlagen sind top, auch wenn man von der Wiese a bisserl laufen muss um hinzukommen
- Strom wird auf der Wiese noch verlegt, Toiletten sind auf der Wiese vorhanden
- Grillen ist erlaubt
- es sind zwar 2 km Straße bis nach P'stein, aber es gibt wohl einen Weg im Wald, evtl. kommt man sogar direkt auf den Trail Pottenstein-Pegnitz, aber auch die Str. ist mMn fahrbar, auch für Benjamins Gespann
- Kleinigkeiten bekommt man am CP, Biergarten und ein kleines "Gasthaus" ist am Platz
Meine klare Empfehlung für kurze Wege nach P'stein und eine landschaftlich reizvolle Lage ganz klar die Bärenschlucht!"

Also wird hier das Haupt niedergelegt: http://www.baerenschlucht-camping.de/

Mehr dann später, der peru73 muss dem Platzinhaber erstmal die frohe Kunde übermitteln.

@peru73 : Darfst gerne Bilder vom Platz posten


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. April 2015)

Hi zusammen,

Christoph hat ja schon alles gesagt, hier nun ein paar Bilder:




Panorama_Dauercamper_Bärenschlucht by peru73, on Flickr

Auf dieser Wiese werden wir campen:




Panorama_Campingwiese_Bärenschlucht by peru73, on Flickr

Aus dieser Richtung kann man anreisen:




DSC02673 by peru73, on Flickr

Hier gibts noch weitere Bilder:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649598241803/

Die Preise seht ihr auf dem Foto, die FeWoen sind alle ausgebucht, nur noch die Holzblockhütten sind noch frei (auf den Bildern zu sehen).

Als ein GT- Treffen first werde ich definitv erstmals eine Rennrad- Runde durch den Frankejura anbieten. Ob die dann zustande kommt wird sich zeigen. Wer keins hat: ich kann 2 Lottos in 54 cm zur Verfügung stellen.

Aber egal was wir fahren, stellt Euch auf ein stetes Auf und Ab ein...die Strecken kommen dann demnächst hier für die GPS Geräte.

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (12. April 2015)

Saustark ihr beiden! Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Mühen. Das wird im Bürokalender gleich *fett* markiert! 

Wie schaut's denn mit den alljährlichen Devotionalien aus, was wollen wir machen (lassen)? Shirts, Caps, Buffs, Aschenbecher, Stützstrümpfe?! Bzgl. Gestaltung könnte ich mich anbieten, will hier aber niemandem die Arbeit wegnehmen.


----------



## versus (13. April 2015)

schliesse mich steve an -> thread abonniert, Termin eingetragen!


----------



## Razor (13. April 2015)

Auch ich möchte mich im Vorfeld schon mal für die Orga bedanken!
Der Termin ist eingetragen und ich werde versuchen es zu realisieren.
Wieviele Leute wart ihr so bei den letzten Treffen?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. April 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

auch wenn es paradox klingt, sich als Mitveranstalter bei den Devotionalien auszuklinken, aber ich hatte es ja angekündigt erstmal Anderen den Vortritt zu lassen.

Ich persönlich wäre für Buffs, die gibts mit ansehnlichen GT Logos nämlich so nirgends zu kaufen und sie sind saupraktisch.

Das der Steve das Design übernehmen kann steht ja wohl außer Frage, hat er ja auch schon eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Also wie sagt man in den NFL: Hau rein Keule!  Wir erwarten Deine Designvorschläge! 

VG
peru



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn mit den alljährlichen Devotionalien aus, was wollen wir machen (lassen)? Shirts, Caps, Buffs, Aschenbecher, Stützstrümpfe?! Bzgl. Gestaltung könnte ich mich anbieten, will hier aber niemandem die Arbeit wegnehmen.


----------



## Stemmel (13. April 2015)

Termin ist in der Firma eingetragen.  Allerdings wird ab 24.08. mal wieder umstrukturiert und ich komme in eine neue bereits bestehende Bürogemeinschaft. Muss also noch abwarten,  ob von dort auch ein GO kommt. Bin mal gespannt,  wann das mit den Versetzungen losgeht.


----------



## Kruko (13. April 2015)

Termin ist notiert!


----------



## cleiende (13. April 2015)

Tag,

ich hatte dem Franggn ja gesagt daß ich die Buffs übernehme. Das 50te T-Shirt und die 90te Kappe wird halt irgendwann fad und das Ganze muss ja in einem finanziell vertetbaren Rahmen bleiben.

@tofu1000 : Design kommt von Dir, mehr später
@peru73 : Buffs besorg ich mit mit dem Design vom Sojamann

Ich hab noch ein Auge drauf wer sich hier abmeldet/anmeldet/interessiert zeigt damit dann auch nochmal abgefragt werden kann wenn es ernst wird.
Rennradrunde am Sonntag wäre hammergeil.


----------



## der_ulmer (13. April 2015)

Ist dann auch hier mal notiert!

Allerdings steht alles ab Mitte Juni noch in den Sternen. Entweder ich komme von Sa bis So alleine, oder wir kommen zu dritt ...

Dann kann ich ja morgen schon mal in aller Vorfreude loseiern und ne Kiste kleine Tegernseer auf Vorrat bunkern ...

I grei mi und a Grüßle aus dem Süden,
Tony


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. April 2015)

Ich hab auch vor zu kommen, kann aber noch nicht fest zusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. April 2015)

Hi zusammen,

jetzt auch im LMB eingetragen. Bitte tragt Euch dort auch noch ein.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15289

Vielen Dank!!

Peru


----------



## cleiende (14. April 2015)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Allerdings steht alles ab Mitte Juni noch in den Sternen.



Das las sich im Abstimmungsthread noch etwas anders.....



der_ulmer schrieb:


> und ne Kiste *kleine* Tegernseer auf Vorrat bunkern ...



small giant mistake! Tegernseer ist ein Männerbier, also 0,5er.
Wir sehen uns in Pottenstein!


----------



## Kieselwerfer (15. April 2015)

Ich habe den Termin dann auch mal vorgemerkt. 

sind bei den Treffen eigentlich auch Kinder dabei bzw. willkommen?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. April 2015)

Hi,

Familie Gräf hat ja schon des Öfteren ihren Zwerg dabei und eine 14-jährige Nachwuchsweltmeisterin haben wir auch in unseren Reihen!

Darüber hinaus benehmen sich eh alle wie kleine Kinder, also nur zu


----------



## tofu1000 (15. April 2015)

Da ich ja bei gestalterischen Sachen eher ein "Bummelant" bin und mich gern von der Muse küssen lasse, ihr meine Lebensabschnittsgefahr aber gern die Tür vor der Nase zuschlägt, habe ich im Zuge einer frühzeitigen Ideensammlung schon mal Peter kontaktiert und mich von ihm über einige Besonderheiten des Oberfrankenlandes aufklären lassen. Und als ich eben nach einem vorzüglichen Mahl bei bestem Wetter aus dem schönen Connewitz nach Hause geschlendert bin, traf es mich wie ein Blitzschlag:

Ich habe das schon längst verschollen geglaubte quadruple triangle ausgerechnet im Oberfrankenland gefunden! Und zwar besitzt Oberfranken nicht nur die höchste Bierbrauereidichte der Welt, sondern auch eine Unzahl an Burgen und nicht zu allerletzt Bergen! *Berge, Burgen, Biere! *Unglaublich!!! Oder?!?!

Ich kann eure doofen Gesichter vor euren Bildschirmen direkt schon spüren... Das kommt raus, wenn ich "brainstorme". Falls ihr ähnlich verstrahlte Ideen habt, immer her damit!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. April 2015)

Ein weiteres *"B"* haste übersehen:

https://de-de.facebook.com/Bratwurstgipfel

VG
Peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (19. April 2015)

So, eingetragen, auch wenn ich nicht weiß wie, ich werde dabei sein.

Die auf Vorrat gekaufte Kiste Augustiner (0,5l Männerbier, was anderes haben die nicht...) ist irgendwie leer. Ich werde da mal ne Langzeitstudie starten, damit zum Treffen in der Richtung nichts schief-/ausläuft...

In diesem Sinne, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

der Platz samt Feuerschale ist reserviert:

_*"Sehr geehrter Herr Rudolph,*_

_*hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen die Reservierung von ca. 13 Stellplätzen in der zeit vom 11.09. bis 13.09.15*_


_*Wir wünschen Ihnen eine gute Anreise*_


_*und verbleiben*_


_*mfg. Fam. Bayer"*_

Kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (19. April 2015)

Saugeil

Termin ist notiert .
Urlaub reiche ich Morgen gleich ein .

Ob bei der Runde Rücksicht auf ein Gespann genommen werden muss , steht noch in den Sternen .
Der junge Herr nimmt wenig Rücksicht auf das Systemgewicht und auch , dass der Anhänger nur bis zu einer gewissen Grösse ohne Probleme genutzt werden kann . Wir kratzen so langsam an der 1,10m Marke und so langsam wird es eng da hinten .

Gruss von der Familie Gräf
Und ja Kinder sind wir alle - nur sind unsere Spielsachen grösser und teurer


----------



## mountymaus (20. April 2015)

* 

*
Tja, da habe ich aber noch mal Glück gehabt. Ich *!darf!* mir eine Vertretung für den Samstag suchen.
Leider muss ich am Sonntagabend dann noch in die Nachtschicht ...
Bis dahin...


----------



## Cad2 (21. April 2015)

Hi, kann man sich noch nachmelden?! 2personen?! Gruß von der ostsee


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. April 2015)

Hi,

ja, kein Thema, Platz is dort genug! 

Wir freuen uns über jeden Teilnehmer und jede neue Kiste Bier)

VG
Peru


----------



## Cad2 (21. April 2015)

alles klar. vorher noch bescheid sagen beim zeltplatz oder einfach so vorbei kommen?
Is die Blockhütte schon vergeben oder gibts da mehrere???


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. April 2015)

Die Unterkunft wird traditionell immer selbst geregelt, z. Zeitpunkt meines Besuches war aber noch eine Hütte frei...


----------



## cleiende (21. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Die Unterkunft wird traditionell immer selbst geregelt, z. Zeitpunkt meines Besuches war aber noch eine Hütte frei...


 
Dazu auch Posting #2, hier bitte den Link zu den Fotos beachten (Preisliste etc. pp).
Bei Anmeldung bitte auf das "Radsporttreffen / Herrn Rudolph" verweisen.


----------



## Kruko (21. April 2015)

Blockhütte ist bereits reserviert 

Werde dann aber noch auf den Franken verweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. April 2015)

Die Blockhüttler haben halt den Vorteil viel näher an der Dusche zu sein, dafür pennen Sie halt auf der anderen Seite bei der Judäischen Volksfront


----------



## Kruko (21. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Die Blockhüttler haben halt den Vorteil viel näher an der Dusche zu sein, dafür pennen Sie halt auf der anderen Seite bei der Judäischen Volksfront




Immer noch besser als bei der volksfront von Judäa zu pennen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. April 2015)

Spalter!


----------



## mountymaus (21. April 2015)

Otternasen..., Otternasen...


* 

*


----------



## Ketterechts (21. April 2015)

Ist hier Weibsvolk anwesend ?


----------



## cleiende (21. April 2015)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ist hier Weibsvolk anwesend ?



Nein!

"Jehova, Jehova"


----------



## mountymaus (22. April 2015)

Chleudert den Purchn zu Podn...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. April 2015)

Rübenasen!!!


----------



## versus (22. April 2015)

ihr chwuuuulen engländer!

wenn es so läuft, wie ich es mir erhoffe werde ich mit einem amtlichen fahrzeug anreisen und weder eine judäische blockhütte, noch ein muffiges zelt der volksfront brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. April 2015)

Im Mobile home komplett in Team Scream Lackierung??


----------



## cleiende (22. April 2015)

Quatsch, VW Käfer mit Fußschlaufen  ;-)


----------



## versus (23. April 2015)

beides schöne ideen, aber leider falsch


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. April 2015)

Dann wohl ein Chevy Van à la A-Team!


----------



## Kruko (23. April 2015)

Oder ein schöner T1


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## versus (23. April 2015)

schon etwas näher. schwarz, gross, vierradgetrieben und so alt wie ich. benjamin wird in erinnerungen schwelgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. April 2015)

versus schrieb:


> schon etwas näher. schwarz, gross, vierradgetrieben und so alt wie ich. benjamin wird in erinnerungen schwelgen




Oh nein, ein ölverschmiertes Vehikel von der Insel.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. April 2015)

Ich sag's Dir gleich: im Wald fahren wir fei Forrädle, da bleibt der vierradgetriebene Knatterkasten fei uffm Platz

Obwohl....da könntest die Biers a in unwegsames Gelände bringen...


----------



## Kruko (23. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ich sag's Dir gleich: im Wald fahren wir fei Forrädle, da bleibt der vierradgetriebene Knatterkasten fei uffm Platz
> 
> Obwohl....da könntest die Biers a in unwegsames Gelände bringen...



Und dann kommt dabei aus der Duddelkiste "Always look on the bright side of Life"


----------



## mountymaus (23. April 2015)

...Zur Tür raus, linke Reihe anstellen, jeder nur ein Kreuz...


----------



## versus (23. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Obwohl....da könntest die Biers a in unwegsames Gelände bringen...


wenn mich eine dramatische formschwäche überkommt, können wir da sicher was in der art angehen 



gt-heini schrieb:


> Und dann kommt dabei aus der Duddelkiste "Always look on the bright side of Life"


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. April 2015)

Na ein Schweizer fährt doch einen Pinzgauer.


----------



## cleiende (23. April 2015)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Na ein Schweizer fährt doch einen Pinzgauer.



Der Ösi fahrt den. Der Schweizer fährt Saurer.


----------



## versus (23. April 2015)

mit dem ganzen militärmist habe ich nix am hut. dann schon eher daktari


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. April 2015)

...also plan ich dann schon mal GANZ SICHER Bierverpflegungen auf den Trails ein....ok wird gemacht!!
 *duckundweg*



versus schrieb:


> wenn mich eine dramatische formschwäche überkommt, können wir da sicher was in der art angehen


----------



## Kieselwerfer (24. April 2015)

Alter Lachs, was geht hier ab?

Trinkt Ihr jetzt schon???

Sagt mal, wie ist das mit der Rennradrunde? Muss man bei euch als "normal sterblicher" dann ne E-Unterstützung haben oder kann man mit nem Geländesportrad mit laanger Übersetzung und mit ohne Profil mithalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. April 2015)

Hi,

also ICH trinke immer!!

An der Stelle nochmal der Hinweis auf die geographischen Gegebenheiten der fränkischen Schweiz! Ohne Wadenschmalz geht MTB als auch RR nicht. Wenn du Druck hast kommste mit, wenn nicht wird's schmerzhaft. Die RR RUNDE ist ja noch offen. Das Angebot steht, ob sie überhaupt zusammen kommt hängt an der TN Zahl. 

Aber auf ein paar HM dürft ihr Euch einstellen

VG
Peru


----------



## Kieselwerfer (24. April 2015)

Dann bräuchte ich jetzt nur noch nen Rahmen für 24" Laufräder für den Nachwuchs, oder ich muss die Karre umlabeln


----------



## versus (24. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...also plan ich dann schon mal GANZ SICHER Bierverpflegungen auf den Trails ein....ok wird gemacht!!



frecher frangge ! ! ! 

mal abwarten, ob es mit meiner alternative überhaupt klappt.


----------



## Kruko (24. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ICH trinke immer!!
> 
> ...



Vergraul nicht die Leute. 

Du wirst sicherlich entsprechende Touren mit etwas mehr und etwas weniger Höhenmeter zusammen stellen. Es soll genug Leute geben, die nicht so viel Schmalz in den Waden haben wie der Franke.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. April 2015)

U100 gibts nimmi na wir finden für alle was. Und zur Not muss man ja gar net radeln, sondern tut sich gütlich am Flüssig-Brot


----------



## mountymaus (24. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> U100 gibts nimmi na wir finden für alle was. Und zur Not muss man ja gar net radeln, sondern tut sich gütlich am Flüssig-Brot




Mit 13???


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. April 2015)

Gibt auch alkfrei


----------



## Cad2 (25. April 2015)

die letzte blockhütte reserviert


----------



## Kruko (25. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> jetzt auch im LMB eingetragen. Bitte tragt Euch dort auch noch ein.
> 
> ...


Hier sieht es aber noch ganz schön dünn aus. Also mal schnell ein wenig füllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (25. April 2015)

Da Frannggge dankt gebfleechd voorher, danach wird Fohrädle gefohren, so zumindesd bei den ledsdjäährichen raindays.. ;-)

Ich hab verpennt mir ne Hüdde zu reservieren...

...Depp!

Dann eben schwedisch mit Standheizung. Egal.

Freu mich, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Razor (1. Mai 2015)

So wie es aussieht werde ich mir für das We wohl einen Wohnwagen mieten und hinter meinen Sprinter bammeln.
Muss ich mir dann dort einen Stellplatz mieten/reservieren oder ist genug Platz?
Sorry aber ich war halt noch nie auf einem Campingplatz und kenne quasi die Regeln noch nicht 

Aber ich freue mich schon wie ein  kleines Kind.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Mai 2015)

@Razor: Ich habe min. 3 Wohnwagenplätze reserviert....es sollte also genug Platz sein....und ggü. war auch noch Platz für PKWs falls es eng werden sollte...

VG
peru


----------



## Razor (1. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank das ist lieb!

müssen wir im Vorfeld irgendwas bezahlen oder erst bei Anreise?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Mai 2015)

DAS....hab ich explizit jetzt nicht gefragt, aber im Normalfall wird immer bei Abreise bezahlt....


----------



## Razor (1. Mai 2015)

Ich meinte auch ehr so für die orga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (1. Mai 2015)

Einfach erscheinen. Dein Unkostenbeitrag ist eine Kiste Bier aus deiner Region, welche du bei der Anreise dann mitbringst. Ich persönlich würde beim Campingplatz anrufen und den Wohnwagen anmelden.


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2015)

Razor schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich war halt noch nie auf einem Campingplatz und kenne quasi die Regeln noch nicht



wozu brauchst du einen camper, wenn du einen sprinter hast

aber wenn du so viel platz hast, könntest du das divide mitbringen. dann packe ich das mootoxz auch ein und wir machen heimlich noch einen ketzereiausritt


----------



## Razor (2. Mai 2015)

den Camper will ich mitbringen um in einem halbwegs ordentlichen Bett zu schlafen und n klo dicht dabei zu haben
Fürs Zelt war ich noch nie zu haben und der sprinter ist hinten voll mit sortimo und vorn ist auch nicht der meiste Platz. Ich habe mal auf einem Sprintertreffen im Wagen
geschlafen, das passiert mir nie wieder
So passen in den sprinter die drei bikes und ich in den Camper.
Das Divide bring ich gerne mit, tolle Idee


----------



## cleiende (2. Mai 2015)

Tag miteinander,

der Franngggge kümmert sich um die Logistik vor Ort, ich um den Teil davor.
Das bedeutet
- Mitfahrgelegenheiten
- Wer bingt was mit (Stühle, Bänke, Zelte, Planen etc.)

Damit lege ich aber erst später los, wenn der Termin näher rückt, im Juli.


----------



## Razor (2. Mai 2015)

Ich muss meine Frage nochmal stellen, wieviele Leute wart ihr denn die letzten Male so?


----------



## epic2006 (3. Mai 2015)

15-20 inkl wuselware und Anhängen, so ca...


----------



## Razor (4. Mai 2015)

Das ist ja sehr überschaubar 
schön


----------



## Kruko (4. Mai 2015)

Du musst dir ja dann die ganzen Namen merken. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## epic2006 (4. Mai 2015)

...und Dir einen erarbeiten...

...Schmarrn, alles locker bei den Jungs, aber vorsichht, einmal dabei, immer dabei! Macht echt süchtig die Bande!

Freu mich schon, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (4. Mai 2015)

Sei gespannt! Es ist ne nette, wenn auch etwas verrückte ("normale" Menschen würden blöde sagen) Familie. Ein bisschen viele Vatis, einige Opas und etwas wenige Muttis. Aber der Haussegen hängt nur schief, wenn mal Jemand im Trail rumschiebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (4. Mai 2015)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ...aber vorsich*h*t, einmal dabei, immer dabei! Macht echt süchtig die Bande!



Was ich als Ko-Organisator des allerersten GT-Treffens nur bestätigen kann!
Oh Mann, ist das echt schon 10 Jahre her? Da ist ne ganze Menge geschehen seither.


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2015)

cleiende schrieb:


> Was ich als Ko-Organisator des allerersten GT-Treffens nur bestätigen kann!
> Oh Mann, ist das echt schon 10 Jahre her? Da ist ne ganze Menge geschehen seither.



echt krass! oldman, henner, raphi, du und ich im schönen taunus 

jemand vergessen?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Mai 2015)

Hi,

da hätt ich mal nen Vorschlag:

wie wärs wenn ein Flickr-affiner User einen GT-Treffen Pix Account bei flickr erstellt und dort Alben für alle Jahre GT Treffen abgelegt werden? Die Zugangsdaten könnten ja geteilt werden, dann kann jeder sein Pics dort hochladen??

Was meint ihr?

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (5. Mai 2015)

Idee finde ich nicht schlecht


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## tomasius (5. Mai 2015)

Moin!
Ich habe den Termin notiert, tauche dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder mal auf.
Für eine Rennradrunde bin ich auf jeden Fall zu haben!  Aber ein MTB kriege ich bis dahin eventuell auch noch wieder zusammen! 







Oder darf ich noch einmal mein Xizang fahren? 






Gruß Tom


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2015)

apropos tom und bilder. ich habe da mal in meinem alten album von 2008 gekramt und diese kleine foto-love-story gefunden   













irgendwie hat sich in den 7 jahren nicht viel geändert


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



finde ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kieselwerfer (6. Mai 2015)

tomasius schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaub die Frage geht dann wohl an mich, oder?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

also da mind. 2 User die Flickr-Idee gut fanden habe ich das mal umgesetzt. Es gibt nun einen Flickr User "GT_Treffen". 

Das PW geht per PN an Veranstalter, die mir bekannt sind. Teilnehmer, die ebenfalls noch Bilder der Treffen haben, mögen sich bitte per PN melden.

Ich habe bereits ein paar Bilder hochgeladen und ein paar Alben erstellt. Gerne könnt ihr Eure Alternativen E-Mail Adressen noch mit eintragen, dann seid ihr über alles per Mail informiert. 

Bitte folgt der Logik und legt die Bilder in entsprechenden Alben mit der passenden Nomenklatur ("GT-Treffen ORT Veranstaltungsjahr") an, damit es kein Chaos gibt. 

Bei Fragen bitte kurz ein PN. Danke.

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (8. Mai 2015)

Hey Peterle...
Das hast du aber fein gemacht...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Mai 2015)

Wie IMMER halt!! So klä Zeich ko mer mich mach gelass


----------



## cleiende (10. Mai 2015)

Ein Vorgeschmack


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Mai 2015)

@cleiende: das Bier kannst gerne mitbringen!!!! 

@tofu1000: hier noch ein weiterer Gestaltungshinweis: das diesjährige Treffen wird das 10-jährige GT-Treffen Jubiläum!!! Keule, mach was draus


----------



## Kruko (11. Mai 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also da mind. 2 User die Flickr-Idee gut fanden habe ich das mal umgesetzt. Es gibt nun einen Flickr User "GT_Treffen".
> 
> ...




Und hier mal der Link dazu:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums

Die Masse der Fotos ist schon jetzt beachtlich


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Mai 2015)

Jup, gute Arbeit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. Mai 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...das 10-jährige GT-Treffen Jubiläum!!!




wenn ich 2005er bilder so anschaue - war ich jung!!! von schlank und rank ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Deleted 314425 (14. Mai 2015)

das is ja fast um die ecke


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Mai 2015)

Woher kommst Du?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Mai 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab auch mal angefangen zu durchforsten....die Zuordnung der Bilder ist allerdings a bisserl aufwändiger...was ich jedoch gefunden habe- und auch noch nicht im Album war- ist unter anderem das Bild des GT Rat Packs, bei dem lytekas legendärer Ausspruch geprägt wurde:




GT-Treffen2011-8 by GT Treffen, auf Flickr

Ich sag nur: "Sprechen Sie unsere Sprache?".....in Hof sagen wir dazu: do hob ich mir na Orsch abglacht...für mich einer der schönsten Momente aller GT Treffen bisher!!!

So jetzt ab aufm Trail!!!!!

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (16. Mai 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hab auch mal angefangen zu durchforsten....die Zuordnung der Bilder ist allerdings a bisserl aufwändiger...was ich jedoch gefunden habe- und auch noch nicht im Album war- ist unter anderem das Bild des GT Rat Packs, bei dem lytekas legendärer Ausspruch geprägt wurde:
> 
> ...



Stimmt, der Moment bleibt unvergessen. Die Mädels haben ganz schön doof aus der Wäsche geschaut. Zumindest hatten wir ja auch da unseren Spaß. Der Ideallinienschieber hatte ja schon die Ausfahrt Richtung Campingplatz genommen.


----------



## mountymaus (16. Mai 2015)

Ja.... Das sind Magic-Moments gewesen...
Auch wenn ich nicht auf der Wasserkuppe war...

Oder auch auf einem Treffen in Bad Karlshafen... "ich habe da mal was vorbereitet..."


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2015)

in diese reihe gehört auch aus lenggries: "peter, zwööhöölf!"


----------



## Deleted 314425 (17. Mai 2015)

@peru73 aus nürnberg...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Mai 2015)

Allmächt....


----------



## mountymaus (17. Mai 2015)

versus schrieb:


> in diese reihe gehört auch aus lenggries: "peter, zwööhöölf!"




Jetzt heißt es "Peter, dreizehhhhhn...!!!"
Der Papa ist dieses Jahr vielleicht auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Mai 2015)

Haaaaaaaallllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo??? ICH war ja wohl der allerliebste von allen  Hab NIE was Garstiges von mir gegeben )


----------



## mountymaus (17. Mai 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaallllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo??? ICH war ja wohl der allerliebste von allen  Hab NIE was Garstiges von mir gegeben )




* 
Räusper...!!!


*


----------



## mountymaus (18. Mai 2015)

So... Die Wartezeit bis zum GT-Treffen etwas verkürzen... Wer von euch hat denn so mit dem Biken angefangen ???


----------



## Deleted 314425 (19. Mai 2015)

der kleine fährt besser als ich


----------



## shutupandride (25. Mai 2015)

gesetzt dem Fall, man würde mit so was
...
auftauchen in Bonnstaa:
wird man dann gerädert oder gevierteilt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Mai 2015)

Wenn Du ein Guide bist, dann darfst Du das, wenn nicht wirst du geteert und gefedert...

Nein, im Ernst: ist ein Markentreffen und so soll es auch bleiben, obwohl wir keine Fan-Boys sind...aber zum GT Treffen ist das äußerst unpassend...

VG
peru


----------



## shutupandride (25. Mai 2015)

kein Problem, war nur Spaß


----------



## versus (31. Mai 2015)

alex, ich habe mehr als genug GTs für uns beide, kannst dir eins aussuchen


----------



## shutupandride (13. Juni 2015)

versus schrieb:


> alex, ich habe mehr als genug GTs für uns beide, kannst dir eins aussuchen


ne passt schon, bleibt mal unter euch.
vllt sieht man sich ja trotzdem, wenn du schon mal da bist.
gruß,
A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blizzord (15. Juni 2015)

Hio Ihr,

kann man dort nur Zelten?
Habe irgendwie gelesen das alle Blockhütten nun schon vergeben sind?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Juni 2015)

Hi Sven,

Du kannst Zelten oder mit dem Wohnwagen / Camper anreisen. Bei allen bisherigen Treffen war es auch immer so, dass ein paar in einer Pension geschlafen haben. Die ist dann allerdings selbst zu organisieren....

VG
peru


----------



## Razor (19. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir fürs treffen dort einen Stellplatz direkt daneben für meinen Sprinter mit Wohnwagen reserviert.
Schreib ne kurze Mail an den Betreiber, ging sehr fix und unkompliziert.
Das wird mein erster Campingausflug


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Juni 2015)

Herzlich willkommen!! Du wirst es genießen!!!

....und wiederkommen!!!


----------



## Ketterechts (20. Juni 2015)

Wir kommen auch mitm Wohnwagen .

Müssen wir einen Stellplatz vorher reservieren ?

Basar gibt es doch auch oder ?

Würde das GT Legacy vom Steve mitbringen - hab ich beim Letzten Treffen von ihm erstanden . Passt mir von der Geo nicht - sitze einfach viel besser auf dem Koga und zweimal 28 Zoll macht keinen Sinn .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juni 2015)

Hi Benjamin,

sag halt vorher nochmal Bescheid, aber die Buchung lautet auf ca. 12 Zelte und ein paar Wohnwagen / Camper...Platz ist angeblich genug, da zum Treffen anscheinend die bayer. Sommerferien rum sind...

Ich würde mich auch für nen Basar aussprechen, hab aber selber nicht viel zu verhökern...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. Juni 2015)

also ich will das campingspektakel natürlich auch nicht verpassen, in dem ich irgendwann ins trocken-warme hotel abschleiche. das wäre ja noch schöner 
also ich brauche auch ein paar qm


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juni 2015)

Basar wär schon was, da ging ja die letzten zwei Male auch was, obwohl ich das ja nicht unbedingt immer überrissen hab

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kieselwerfer (29. Juni 2015)

Also nen paar Teile hätte ich auch die in Kisten sonst auf ewig lagern würden. Also werde ich nen paar Teile einfach mitbringen, dann kann man ja mal sehen wer was hat und braucht.....

Ich bräuchte noch immer nen GT-Rahmen für 24 Zoll Laufräder.... aber nur noch für das Treffen  dann ist meine Tochter raus gewachsen..... Sieht wohl so aus als wenn sie Specialized fahren wird.... dieses eine Mal ....

Wir freuen uns schon!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. Juni 2015)

ERSTER bei den Bierspezialitäten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





Grad scho eins probiert und für seeeeehr gut befunden....legga und macht bleed im Kopf 

Und hier der historische Hintergrund für dieses Bier, damit ihr Banausen a mol was lernt :

http://www.schlappentag.de/

VG
peru


----------



## versus (29. Juni 2015)

historisch hoch interessant 







ihr franggen denkt euch sachen aus, um am ende dann doch wieder


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Juni 2015)

Ja....machmal veranstalten wir sogar mitten im Wald ein Forrädle Treffen einer amerikanischen Marke, nur um unserer heimlichen Leidenschaft zu fröhnen.....
....und die anderen Bundesländer sind a net besser und reisen sogar von sehr weit her an, nur um mitzumachen 

PROST!



versus schrieb:


> ihr franggen denkt euch sachen aus, um am ende dann doch wieder


----------



## shutupandride (30. Juni 2015)

... na dann passt mal auf, dass Euch vor lauter Biergenuss nicht sowas passiert


----------



## mountymaus (30. Juni 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ... na dann passt mal auf, dass Euch vor lauter Biergenuss nicht sowas passiert


 

Hahaha.... Haben wir gelacht...


----------



## versus (1. Juli 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ... na dann passt mal auf, dass Euch vor lauter Biergenuss nicht sowas passiert



  

vielleicht musst du ja doch kommen


----------



## shutupandride (2. Juli 2015)

versus schrieb:


> vielleicht musst du ja doch kommen


jaja, damit Du Dich auf meine Kosten lustig machen kannst oder wie?
ich bin noch NIE beim binggln umgfalln, Freundla !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blizzord (3. Juli 2015)

So wenn alles klappt hab ich ne Blockhütte :=)


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2015)

blizzord schrieb:


> So wenn alles klappt hab ich ne Blockhütte :=)




Bauen die da noch welche?


----------



## Stemmel (3. Juli 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bauen die da noch welche?




Dann brauchen wir auch noch eine...


----------



## blizzord (3. Juli 2015)

ne ;-) das sie das mit der Reservierung nicht verhauen.


----------



## Stemmel (3. Juli 2015)

blizzord schrieb:


> ne ;-) das sie das mit der Reservierung nicht verhauen.


Wie bei uns, mit der Ferienwohnung für die Woche davor. 
Freitag per Mail angefragt, ob wir bitte eine Reservierungsbestätigung per Mail bekommen könnten, weil wir - mittlerweile seit vier Wochen - keine Post mehr bekommen. Daraufhin klingelt am Samstag früh kurz vor 8 das Telefon: 'es tut ihm leid - er hatte es im Belegungsplan eingetragen - und der Sohn sollte... - bittet vielmals um Entschuldigung - ... - ...  - ...' Na, jedenfalls kam dann heraus (nachdem sich in meinem Kopf schon ein Notfallszenario entwickelte), dass lediglich vergessen wurde, eine Bestätigung per Post zu schicken und dass dieses nun per Mail kommt. *schwitz*


----------



## blizzord (3. Juli 2015)

gerade anrufen Reservierung steht


----------



## versus (7. Juli 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> jaja, damit Du Dich auf meine Kosten lustig machen kannst oder wie?
> ich bin noch NIE beim binggln umgfalln, Freundla !!!



das könnten wir dann austesten. würde dich zur not auch wieder auf die richtige seite rollen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Juli 2015)

....und glaubs mir: nach vier Schlappenbier fällt jeder beim Binggln um 



versus schrieb:


> das könnten wir dann austesten. würde dich zur not auch wieder auf die richtige seite rollen


----------



## versus (8. Juli 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> ....und glaubs mir: nach vier Schlappenbier fällt jeder beim Binggln um



ich würde aber nicht jeden rumrollen - ok, dich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (20. Juli 2015)

Sodele, bevor es hier auch mal wieder "fachlich" weitergeht kurz zur Erinnerung nochmal das Abstimmungsergebnis





Wie angekündigt darf jeder gerne *Mitfahrgelegenheiten anbieten*. Da fange ich mal an.
*Anreise ab HG:*
Plan A (Wunsch): Do morgen nach Hof, in der dortigen Dependance arbeiten und am Abend schonmal die Verdauungsorgane vordehnen. Freitagmorgen nach Pottenstein.
Plan B: Freitagmorgen so gegen 07:30 direkt nach Pottenstein

Umwege fahre ich nicht groß, "hol mich mal bitte in Darmstadt ab" ist nicht drin. Bitte mit Öffentlichen in die Nähe der Autobahn kommen.

*Rückreise:*
Sonntag direkt nach HG

*Fahrzeug:* Ford S-Max mit hinreichend Platz und Leistung, ggfs Kupplungsträger für drei Räder

*Weiteres:* Ein zusätzliches Zweimannzelt kann zur Verfügung gestellt werden.


----------



## _UsE_ (24. Juli 2015)

Ich bin ganz aus der Nähe von Pottenstein und habe das hier zufällig gefunden. Sehr schöne Gegend um sein MTB auszufahren =)


----------



## Kruko (4. August 2015)

So, Urlaub ist genehmigt. Anreise erfolgt somit zeitig.


----------



## Cad2 (12. August 2015)

Moin,
ich muss leider absagen  ich ziehe um und somit leider keine zeit für das treffen.
hat jemand interesse an einer blockhütte? hab eine reserviert und schon angezahlt! bei interesse einfach PN.


----------



## der_ulmer (12. August 2015)

Jap, Gerrit und ich würden die Hütte gerne übernehmen.

Ich schreib dir gleich noch ne PN. 

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2015)

Wie sieht es denn dieses Jahr mit unserem Andenken am Treffen aus?? Ist irgendwie ein klein wenig untergegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blizzord (24. August 2015)

ja ein cooles Shirt oder Cap wäre cool


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. August 2015)

Hallo,

@cleiende wollte sich der Sache annehmen. Wie da der Stand ist weiß ich nicht. Es sollten Buffs werden, mit eyw Logo....

Cleiende, bitte übernehmen Sie...

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @cleiende wollte sich der Sache annehmen. Wie da der Stand ist weiß ich nicht. Es sollten Buffs werden, mit eyw Logo....
> 
> ...



Das mit den buffs war ja schon geklärt. Ich frage halt nur nach. Sind ja keine drei Wochen mehr bis zum Treffen. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## versus (25. August 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Sind ja keine drei Wochen mehr bis zum Treffen.



schon bald wieder september


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute die 1. Strecke für den Samstag abfahren und berichte folgendes:

- hier gibt eine Toureninfo, mein Garmin hat heute leider wieder mittendrin gestreikt: 

http://www.schiem-a-no.de/gps/Schiem-a-no_Tour_Peg.gpx

- ich beschließe eine Änderung der Tour: ab P'stein steigt man zum Ende der Tour hin ein, was faktisch bedeutet, dass wir die ekligen Stücke zuerst fahren müssten. Da diese Stücke bis auf 2 Ausnahmen aber komplett für den Arsch sind, es sei denn einer von Euch ist zum Strumpfhosen bewehrten CC Biker mutiert, werden wir ab Pegnitz starten. Dazu werde ich noch einen Waldweg suchen, damit wir nicht auf der Straße radeln müssen.

So nehmen wir die geilsten Stücke der Tour mit (und ein paar sind ENDGEIL!!) und können dann in P'stein gleich zum Camping zurückkehren, es sei denn, jemand mag sich das langweilige CC Gebolze geben. Ich empfehle es nicht, denn es ist viel Waldautobahn enthalten , es hat einige sehr giftige Anstiege drin und ist stinklangweilig...

Nach und nach werd ich noch weitere Strecken posten, möchte jedoch einen Gedanken anregen udn hören, was Ihr davon denkt:

- wir könnten doch mal a bisserl Sightseeing einbauen und in P'stein die Teufelshöhle, die Sommerrodelbahn und das Felsenbad mitnehmen, was meint ihr? Da recht nahe, lassen die sich als Tourenende schön einbauen.

Die weiteren touristischen Highlights in Form von Erzeugern gehopfter Köstlichkeiten möchte ich gerne in die Touren selbst einbauen, um für a bisserl Entspannung zu sorgen 

Freue mich auf Feedback.

P.S: bringt jemand Feuerholz mit, oder soll ich mich vor Ort kümmern??

VG
Peter


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hier findet ihr den abgekürzten Trail Pegnitz-Pottenstein:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/159644867703665/?fref=nf

Mehr zu den Strecken demnächst.

@cleiende: gib doch mal kurz nen Zwischenstand zu den Buffs. Ist ja nicht mehr lange hin und wir haben noch keine Mengen festgelegt.

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (30. August 2015)

Mal ne Frage am Rande 

Gibt es wieder zwei "Leistungsklassen" ?

Hier sind ja doch einige mit mächtig dicken Waden am Start und einige die dann doch nicht soviel Zeit aufm Bike verbringen ( zähl ich mich dazu ) . Ist halt sonst etwas langwierig für die Pros , wenn sie auf das Freizeitradlervolk andauernd warten müssen . 

Wie Hängertauglich wäre die Ausfahrt - wir sind da gerade am Knobeln , ob , wie und so , der Kleine mitkommen kann bzw. wie wir das alternativ Programm gestalten können .

Gruss nach Franken aus Adelsheim


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. August 2015)

Hi,

also wie oben geshen, hab ich den Pegnitz Trail ja schon gekürzt. Ich habe auf das Bolzen auch keine Lust mehr, da ich seit kurzem ja nur noch Enduro fahre und auch nicht so fit bin, dank Stürzen und diversen Krankheiten.

Man muss jedoch sehr deutlich sagen, dass in der Fränkischen Schweiz die HM zum Biken gehören wie die Klees zur Brie. Ich empfehle allen nach Möglichkeit ein 36er Ritzel oder noch größer zu fahren wenn der Dampf nicht 100% vorhanden ist. 

Anhängertaulich sind die Touren eher nicht, die Anstiege sind wirklich grob und die Abfahrten technisch und die Tragepassage kurz vor Hollenberg ist faktisch mit Hänger die reinste Qual..Ich werde so viele Stopps an Gasthöfen und Brauerien einplanen wie möglich, aber den einzig flachen Weg durch die Fränkische Schweiz zu finden würde bedeuten, dass ich der nächste Frankenkönig werde!!

Deshalb habe ich im Post darüber ja geschrieben, dass wir einen Tag ja als "Kulturtag" auslegen können und die genannten Attraktionen besichtigen. Und die, die Radeln wollen, dürfen sich dann quälen. Evtl. wollen dann einige ja chillen, und ein paar fahren mit mir Rennforrädle...

Dazu ist es aber notwendig, dass hier mal ein bißchen Feedback kommt...

VG
Peter


----------



## Kruko (31. August 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also wie oben geshen, hab ich den Pegnitz Trail ja schon gekürzt. Ich habe auf das Bolzen auch keine Lust mehr, da ich seit kurzem ja nur noch Enduro fahre und auch nicht so fit bin, dank Stürzen und diversen Krankheiten.
> 
> ...



Isch habe gar keine facebooke. 

Aber ich sag es auch mal ohne die Strecke gesehen zu haben. Wir brauchen eine Alternativrunde für die nicht ganz so Fitten. Ansonsten hält das einige ab, überhaupt zu radeln. Ich denke mal, dass die Gruppen eh gleich groß wären. Von daher wäre es kein Einzelfall


----------



## Razor (31. August 2015)

Moin

ich habe auch kein Frazebook

Kannst Du bitte mal schreiben wieviele km und hm die Runde haben wird?
Freue mich schon ....
Viele Grüße aus dem Norden

Ach ja, ein bisschen Holz kann ich mir in den Sprinter werfen. Wenn es kein cbm sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, dachte ich bin jetzt mal ganz modern und nutze FB..

Also anbei nun noch mal die abgekürzte Route:

http://ul.to/qxdfohkj

Also 14,8 km und 300 HM sollten machbar sein, da kann ich nix mehr wegkürzen. Und wer die Anfahrt nach Pegnitz nicht per velo absolvieren möchte, der kann ja mit dem Auto fahren. Wenn alle wieder im Camp sind, fahren genügend TN nach Pegnitz und holen das/die Autos zurück. Ist ja kein Aufwand.

Die zweite Tour wird allerdings härter, ca. 30 km und etwa 1000 HM....also der Zeitpunkt für die Nutzung der Attraktionen vor Ort.

Dank für die Brennholz Antwort!! Wer kann noch was mitbringen? Vor Ort kostet eine Bananenkiste 10€.

Und brinngt jemand ein strassentaugliches Gefährt mit?

VG
peru


----------



## epic2006 (31. August 2015)

Ich fahr Fohrrädle, allerdings nur Samstag, da Anreise erst Freitag Nachmittag und Abreise zeitig am Sonntag, geht leider nicht anders.

Kultur brauch ich nicht extra, ich bin kultiviert genug (für meinen Anspruch)

Gruß, Gerrit

Straßengerät hab ich nich...

Brennholz kann ich 2 Kisten mitbringen, aber nur hin und nicht retour.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. August 2015)

Hi Gerrit,

das mit Deiner Kultur lass ich mal unkommentiert 

Nur Sa. fahren is für mich voll ok, hast ja ein paar m Anreise.

Bring die Kisten mit, weg kommts immer und ich werde nen Hänger dabei haben (wenn alles nach Plan läuft) und kann die mitnehmen. 

VG
peru


----------



## Razor (31. August 2015)

Alles bis 100km und 2000hm ist ok ))
Ich denke das ich 20-30 Scheite Holz mitbringen kann.
Dann gibt es eine Tour am Samstag und eine am Sonntag ja? Sorry für die Frage habe gerade wenig Zeit um zu suchen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. August 2015)

Hi,

ok, da sollte sich was findne lassen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall was für beide Tage anbieten. Wer dann fahren will, machen wir vor Ort aus.

VG
peru


----------



## Razor (31. August 2015)

Tausend Dank für die Orga vorweg!!!!!


----------



## cleiende (2. September 2015)

@ all
Grosser Kniefall und weil ich Katholik bin bitte ich auch gleich um Absolution.
Ich habe die Buffs komplett verschwitzt. Gründe gibt es viele, z.B. alleinerziehend, Jahresabschluss am 31.08, Sommerurlaub etc. pp.
Kann das aber gerne nachholen und die Devotionalien zum entspannten GT Fahrer heimschicken. Dazu geht gleich eine Unterhaltung an die Teilnehmer los.
Morgen mach ich mich schlau was den Preis angeht bzw fange an das zu recherchieren.

Noch was: Mitfahrgelegenheiten, da steigt keiner drauf ein?

@peru73
Ich bringe gerne das Rennrad mit!

Noch was: Das Felsenbad ist wirklich was ganz Tolles!


----------



## cleiende (2. September 2015)

So, nochmal noch was.
*Wer bringt was mit?*
Ich bringe gerne Folgendes mit:
Plane 4,5 x 4,5 incl. Stangen und Abspannleinen
3-4 Campingsessel
1 kl Campingtisch


----------



## versus (2. September 2015)

@cleiende: hast du eigentlich den überblick zu wievielt wir sein werden?

@peru: 15km/300hm klingt jetzt nicht gerade furchterregend. 30km/1000hm klingt nach steil, sollte aber schon auch noch drin liegen. ich würde das nach tagesform  entscheiden 

mitbringen kann ich alles mögliche. eine 3x6m plane + 2 stangen und ein paar campingmöbel. allerdings könnte es sein, dass die schweizer mfk meine pläne hinsichtlich reisemobil durchkreuzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (2. September 2015)

ca 15


----------



## versus (3. September 2015)

eine art dach / vorzelt wäre ja schon sehr cool. der (endlose) sommer scheint ja gerade zumindest eine pause zu machen :-(

ist denn jemand mit camper / wohnwagen anwesend, oder sitzen wir wenns schifft einfach in eine beiz?

sollte mich das strassenverkejrsamt mit dem landy kommen lassen, dann kann ich eine 3x6m plane mitbringen, die man am dach befestigen kann. darunter passt ein tisch und ein paar stühle.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grad noch am Beackern für einen Anhänger mitzubringen. Enthalten sind dann Grill, Grillbesteck, Biergarnituren, Holzkohle und evtl. auch a bisserl Brennholz.

Sitzgelegenheit bring ich selbst mit. 

Den örtlichen GT Händler habe ich informiert, mal sehen, ob sie Zeit finden.

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (3. September 2015)

@peru73 
So wie es aussieht kann ich den gepackten Hänger schon am Fr morgen aus Hof mitbringen. Bin Do in Hof und mein Wagen hat ne AHK.
Ich hoffe ich erkenne den Grill wieder  ;-)

@versus 
Plane etc bitte mitbringen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. September 2015)

Hi, soll ein andere Grill werden, wenn wir ihn bekommen. Eigenbau vom "Schmiedla" Markus...ist a weng größer...


----------



## versus (3. September 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...ist a weng größer...



 dann kann man ja die steakgrösse entsprechend anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (3. September 2015)

Der Grill von unserem Schlachter is a weng zu groß, den bekommen wir nicht mit...


----------



## Kieselwerfer (3. September 2015)

Huhu,

aaallso, bin wohl spät dran mit melden. Bei mir ist nur grade fürchterlich viel zu tun....

Mitfahrgelegenheit: Ich kann wohl eine Person mitnehmen. Wir kommen aus der Richtung Bielefeld, also A30, A33, A44, A7. 
Brennholz: Kein Problem, ich könnte noch 1-2 Maurertuppen mitrbingen, ist noch Bedarf?
Grill: Ich hab nen runden Schwenker mit ca. 60cm Durchmesser den kann ich einpacken, der ist klappbar.
Strecken: Ich denke die Strecken sollten zu schaffen sein. Wir haben nur nicht so viele Höhenmeter bei uns. Mit meiner Tochter fahren wir im Weserbergland, immer so um die 45-50km mit vielleicht 300-400 hm ohne wirklich steile Anstiege.
Pavillon: Ich hätte einen 3x6 Meter Pavillon, den packe ich ein.

Wie wird das eigentlich mit der Verpflegung? Jeder bringt was mit? Wir essen doch wahrscheinlich gemeinschaftlich, oder? Am Freitag kommen wir aber erst später an, meine Tochter hat bis Mittags Schule und wir fahren nen paar Stunden mit dem Bulli.....


----------



## Kruko (3. September 2015)

Klappstühle und einen kleinen Campingtisch können wir mitbringen. Ansonsten müssen wir halt schauen, wie es platztechnisch aussieht.


----------



## Ketterechts (4. September 2015)

Wir kommen mit dem Wohnwagen und offenem Vorzelt .

Da wir den Hänger vom Tony auch noch dabei haben sieht es platztechnisch eher knapp aus , aber a bissl Brennholz pack ich noch rein .

Kerstin wird wohl mit dem Kleinen einem alternativ Programm fröhnen - Schwimmbad oder Bärenhöhle z.B . Sind noch andere Nichtbiker am Start ( evtl. kann sie ja am Sonntag ne Runde drehen oder so , aber wir freuen uns auch so auf ein Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten )


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habs nun endlich mal geschafft die besten Stücke des ersten Teils des Pegnitz Trails auf Video zu bannen Für mehr haben die Körner leider nicht gereicht....


VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (5. September 2015)

Sach mal halt doch die Kamera still , da wird einem ja noch schlecht


----------



## Kettentrumm (6. September 2015)

Hui, nur noch 5 Tage !

Ich würde wieder zwei Bleche Kuchen mitbringen und Mädchenbier aus Hessen.

Irgendwelche Wünsche bzgl. dem Kuchen ???

Peter wollte was mit Quark, weiss nich wie der sich auf der Hand halten und essen lässt, haben ja diesmal keine volleingerichtete Küche da !

Brennholz wird ja genügend mitgebracht anscheinend, soll ich Anzündholz mitbringen (schmale leistenreste etc.) ?

Kann mir einer einen Faltsessel/Klappstuhl leihen, hab sowas nich, da ich nicht so der Campingfan bin !?

Nachdem ich das Video gesehen hab, hab ich mich gefragt, woher ich bis Freitag ein GT mit 130+ Federweg herbekomme !

Ab wann ist eigentlich jemand vor Ort von Euch zweien ?

Wuerde gerne auch ne Runde Rennrad drehen, ich hätte schon Lust, hab aber keine Lust es unverrichteter Dinge wieder mitzunehmen

und nur wie in Bad Karlshafen Kommentare zu hören wie:"Was willsten damit hier?"- Antwort meinerseits:"Ist doch eine GT-Treffen oder!?

Bis denne

Sebastian


----------



## Kruko (6. September 2015)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> Hui, nur noch 5 Tage !
> 
> Wuerde gerne auch ne Runde Rennrad drehen, ich hätte schon Lust, hab aber keine Lust es unverrichteter Dinge wieder mitzunehmen
> 
> ...



Das geht auch in Bad Karlshafen. Wir reden mal am Freitag darüber.


----------



## cleiende (6. September 2015)

@Kettentrumm 

Sessel ist gebongt, stelle ich Dir.
Bring das Rennrad mit, sind wir dann schonmal mindestens zu dritt.

Wir fahren am Freitagmorgen von Hof nach Pottenstein, drehen vor Ort aber sicher noch ne Runde.
Ihr werdet den Teil des Platzes, der uns ist, schon finden. Im Ernstfall steht da ein Auto mit einer GT Fahne. Sei es ein Golf oder ein S-Max.


----------



## versus (6. September 2015)

ich fahre wohl am do. abend nach freiburg, wechsle da das auto und dann am freitag morgen weiter richtung pottenstein. 
von wegen 130+, ich gedenke mit dem plaste zaskar anzureisen, das geht schon, oder pesche? 
wenn ich noch zeit habe einen breiteren lenker ans i2k zu mechen, nehme ich das wohl auch mit.

@Razor: für das moots habe ich wegen des fahrzeugwechsels leider keinen platz. 

rennrad: wann wäre die rennradrunde denn geplant? freitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte vorweg sagen, dass ich das Treffen nicht minutiös durchgeplant habe.

@Kettentrumm: wenn ich schon ein Wahlrecht habe, dann bitte Käsekuchen mit einer dicken Schicht schwarzer Schoki obendrauf 

Es wird eine RR Runde geben, aber wegen mir fahren wir die Fr. oder auch am Sonntag. GPS Daten sind ja da, und viele haben ein GPS Gerät. Ich nehme auch den Laptop mit, da sind alle GPS Daten verfügbar.

Im Zweifelsfall planen wir mit dem Telekom Rennrad Routenplaner einfach nen Rund kurs mit X km und laden die auf die Garmins. So können wir ganz leicht Länge und Fahrzeit der RR Runde dem jeweiligen Tag anpassen.

Lasst uns das bitte einfach vor Ort final vereinbaren.

MTB ist partial schon technisch, aber mit nem HT machbar in den Anstiegen ist das HT klar im Vorteil. Wir werden auch gemütlich fahren, nur bergab möchte ungern jemanden auf dem Trail stehen haben 

Ich werde mit Christoph Fr. vormittag dort sein, wir haben einen Platz auf der Wiese rechts. Der weiße G7 und ein Smax sind ja klar erkennbar.

VG
peru


----------



## versus (6. September 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Es wird eine RR Runde geben, aber wegen mir fahren wir die Fr. oder auch am Sonntag. GPS Daten sind ja da, und viele haben ein GPS Gerät. Ich nehme auch den Laptop mit, da sind alle GPS Daten verfügbar.



habe nur gefragt, ob ich das rr auch mitbringen soll. ist allerdings dann kein GT.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. September 2015)

ich bin nur Organisator und gebe die Entscheidung an die "Gang" weiter:

Darf das Volkerle mit nem Fremdmarken RR teilnehmen ??  Wieder ne Entscheidung delegiert 

Im Notfall hab ich noch das Lotto adecco in 54...also Volker, überlegs Dir


----------



## cleiende (6. September 2015)

Volker, wenns vom anderen Gary ist - nur zu!


----------



## versus (6. September 2015)

ich dachte an eins vom ben, der vor kurzem aus seiner eigenen bude rausgeschmissen wurde. 

das vom anderen gary hat eine männerkurbel vorne und eine fadenspindel hinten, damit fahre ich nur auf "gesichertem terrain", sprich um den see, oder so 

wenn am fr. rr gefahren wird, dann langts mir vermutlich eh nicht. mal schaun...


----------



## cleiende (6. September 2015)

Fr oder So !!!
Der Ben Sarotti - der darf auch mit


----------



## versus (7. September 2015)

ok, bene.


----------



## Kieselwerfer (7. September 2015)

Ich hab für meine Tochter kein 24er mehr als GT zusammen bekommen..... die muss also auch Fremdfahren.... ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung. Wenn wir nicht fahren verstecke ich das Rad im Bulli, ok? Nächstes Jahr fährt Sie dann 26er und es gibt kein Problem mehr mit der Größe....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. September 2015)

....auch das sollte in Ordnung gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieselwerfer (8. September 2015)

Ja das oben gefragte hat sich gestern erledigt..... es kommt ja dann doch immer anders.....

Also neue Frage: Wer bringt Kinder mit zum treffen und macht die Radrunde nicht mit? Meine Tochter meinte gestern sich beim ins Bett fallen/springen sich irgendwie mit dem Knie über die Hand rollen zu müssen und hat sich was in der Hand gebrochen..... Mit Gips hat sich das mit dem Biken irgendwie erledigt.....

sonst bleib ich da und muss wohl das Feuer und die Biervorräte bewachen


----------



## versus (8. September 2015)

Kieselwerfer schrieb:


> Biervorräte bewachen



   

gute besserung an die tochter!


----------



## Ketterechts (8. September 2015)

Kerstin bleibt mit dem Kleinen auch da , hat ihm aber als Trost nen Besuch im Hallenbad versprochen ( der freut sich da jetzt schon tierisch drauf - und auf den frechen Frange auch  )


----------



## cleiende (8. September 2015)

Das ist bedauerlich aber normal. Ich habe drei Jungs und kenne alle Notaufnahmen in der Umgebung....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. September 2015)

Ja, schade für die Kleine, aber ich hatte ja schon erwähnt, dass es durchaus ein tolles Rahmenprogramm gibt. Als Bub war ich DOODAL fasziniert von der Deifelshäln..(Tropfsteinhöhle). 

Aber auch mit Verletzung kann man unter Aufsicht mit der Sommerrodelbahn fahren...also langweilig wirds net...

Ich und frech???? Ihr habt mich noch net erlebt, wann ich mol rischdisch uffdrehe du


----------



## Kieselwerfer (8. September 2015)

Ach das wird schon, wir freuen uns trotzdem. Ist ja nicht wirklich was neues.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieselwerfer (9. September 2015)

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage zum "Teilemarkt" braucht wer von euch ne LX Gruppe? Ich hab hier eine liegen, dann bringe ich die mit oder lasse sie zu Hause ;-)

      

Und das Rad meiner Tochter werde ich auch schlachten können. 

Braucht wer von euch z.B. nen Tune Laufradsatz in 24 Zoll?

Ach pfreude....


----------



## Ketterechts (9. September 2015)

Ich werde auch ein bissl was für nen Teile Basar mitbringen - u.a. das GT Legacy Rahmenset , das ich beim letzten Treffen vom Steve gekauft habe .


----------



## versus (9. September 2015)

wie schauts aus mit gaskocher für kaffee (!!!) / tee? ich habe nur einen zweiflammigen mit koffer und externer buddel und würde den eigentlich gerne aus logistischen gründen zuhause lassen. 
kann ich mit meiner cafetriera bei irgendwem angewackelt kommen?


----------



## Ketterechts (9. September 2015)

Freilich - Gaskocher im Wohnwagen steht zur Verfügung , aber ich pack noch den kleinen Campinggaz mit ein , dann biste völlig unabhängig


----------



## versus (9. September 2015)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Freilich - Gaskocher im Wohnwagen steht zur Verfügung , aber ich pack noch den kleinen Campinggaz mit ein , dann biste völlig unabhängig


----------



## cleiende (9. September 2015)

Bringe Plane, DREI Stangen und KEINE Leinen mit. "Papa, die hatte ich...."
Das sind die Momente an denen man sich besser des liebevollen Momentes der Zeugung des Nachwuchses erinnert statt evtl. straffällig zu werden.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. September 2015)

Hi,

zum Abspannen dürfte doch auch billige Wäscheleine reichen, oder? Mal sehen, was sich finden lässt...

Noch 1x mal Schlafen....

Wetter scheint ja auch zu taugen, bringt aber trotzdem die lange, braune BW Unterwäsche mit, zu früh darf man bei uns scho Autoschreiben freikratzen...

Bis morgen!

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (10. September 2015)

Erste Etappe geschafft, HG - Hof, 320km. Die A70 ist schön frei gewesen, der Weg dahin aber nicht.





Das Gebäude war mal der seligen Schmidt-Bank.

Das Peterle und ich gehen jetzt mal Magen und Leber vordehnen.


----------



## Kruko (10. September 2015)

cleiende schrieb:


> Erste Etappe geschafft, HG - Hof, 320km. Die A70 ist schön frei gewesen, der Weg dahin aber nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann wünschen wir mal viel Spaß beim dehnen. Sehen uns dann morgen.


----------



## Razor (10. September 2015)

So mein Schlafplatz ist dann auch gesichert
Morgen früh geht's auf.. 500km bis Pottenstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieselwerfer (11. September 2015)

Hmm ich muss sogar noch was packen.... aber die kleine hat ja bis 13:15 Schule und dann sinds nur 540 km..... wuuuu 

bis später!


----------



## MUD´doc (11. September 2015)

Wünsche euch allen da unten viel Spaß, lange Trails, reichlich Futter 
und mehr Prozente in den Gläsern als an Steigungen!
Zieht eure Lagersätze an und packt auch immer schön Desinfektionsspray ein 
Insa, pass mir auf den Jörg auf. Nicht das ihr mit einem Rad mehr zurückkommt,
weil er "genau-diese" Rahmenfarbe noch nicht hat


----------



## epic2006 (13. September 2015)

So, ich bin wieder daheim, blöder Ferienenderückreiseverkehr....

Schee war's, die Trails waren der Hammer, die Verbindungsetappen halt Pflicht. Die netten Gespräche haben's aber wieder wett gemacht! "Erzähl doch mal nen Schwank aus Deiner Jugend...."




Wehe sie werden losgelassen, die Horden!




Invasion im "schafen" Biergarten




Invasion die Zweite am ?Sonnenberg? Biergarten 

Spaß gab's auch





Und ein kleiner Teil der Trails:









Na, allet im Blick?





Dann bis nächstes Jahr, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Ketterechts (13. September 2015)

Auch wir sind wieder zuhause .

Wie immer war es ein riesen Spass , endlich mal unter ganz normalen Leuten zu sein .

Ein Danke an die Orga und alle Teilnehmer für ein super Wochenende .

Hier mussten wir ein bissl warten , nachdem der Steve meinte er hätte noch nen Kranz mehr hinten drauf ;-)


----------



## cleiende (13. September 2015)

Schee wars!
Nachdem das Felsenbad heute nicht geöffnet hatte bin ich direkt heim. Ich wäre bei 15 Grad Wassertemperatur Schwimmen gegangen....

Dann mal kurz zu den *fahrerische*n *Eckwerte*n:
Radfahren
Freitag: 46km, 794hm mit dem Rennrad. War sehr schön mit dem peru73 und dem versus
Samstag: 43km, 950hm mit dem MTB, Pegnitztrail, Prädikat "supergeil". Auch wenn es nicht immer einfach war, das Kollektiv blieb zusammen.
Sonntag:25km, 485hm mit dem Rennrad. Sozusagen die Frühstückstour mit Lyteka.

*Highlights:*
Essen:
2x Carpaccio in 3cm Stärke plus Erdbewohner in Gelb und Rot

Getränke:
Frisch aus dem Kosmodrom....
und bis der Arzt kommt

*Bilder:*
Der Organisator:




(besser bekannt als "Papa Schlumpf")

Helden der Landstrasse:





Helden der Berge





Helden des Frühstücks





*Fazit:*
Die fränkische Schweiz ist der Hammer, sowohl mit dem Mountainbike wie auch mit dem Rennrad. Da ist genügend Material vorhanden für 1-2 Wochen Spaß, incl. Seidla etc.
Und einwöchige Streckenwanderungen gibt es da auch noch!

*Besonderheit:* 
Rauchbier. Ist was für Leute die auch kleine Kinder mit Senf essen.

_Nochmal Dank an den Frannnnggnn-Schlumpf für Orga!_


----------



## tofu1000 (13. September 2015)

Ach Leute,
es war mal wieder eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung! Und so sind die "Sizilianer Ostdeutschlands" mit einem seligen Lächeln wieder im schönen Sachsen gelandet. Vielen Dank an die organisatorische Doppelspitze vom branntweinhaltigen Zweigestirn. Und an alle alten und neuen Gesichter - es war wunderbar, ein Wochenende mit normalen Leuten, gespickt mit schöner Landschaft, schönen Trails, gutem Speis und Trank (Kuchen!) und, und, und zu verbringen. Sicher hab ich irgendwas vergessen, also ergänzt mich. Ich mag euch.

Und: Benjamin: Nein! Dieser neumodische zehnfach Kram setzt sich eh nicht durch!


----------



## Kruko (13. September 2015)

Auch von uns vielen Dank an Peter für die Organisation. War wir ein sehr schönes Wochenende mit euch. 

Bilder folgen die Woche. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## versus (13. September 2015)

auch ich habe es inzwischen geschafft. leider 20 min zu spät für den tatort. es wurde schon ziemlich alles gesagt, ich schliesse mich den anderen an. vielen dank an die organisatoren!

auch meine bilder folgen dann die kommende woche.


----------



## Razor (14. September 2015)

Moin Moin

Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank für die Orga und das schöne Wochenende
Es hat mich sehr gefreut Euch mal live zu sehen und zusammen mit Euch zu radln 
Ich bin dann nach rund 7 h in Freiburg angekommen.....
Grüße an alle aus dem Breisgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieselwerfer (14. September 2015)

Wir sind auch gut wieder angekommen, ich glaub bei der Verabschiedungsrunde haben wir wen umlaufen! 

also das Treffen hat uns super gefallen und das nächste Mal radeln wir dann auch.... Danke an die Orga!

Grüße aus dem Weserbergland


----------



## versus (14. September 2015)

Razor schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank für die Orga und das schöne Wochenende
> Es hat mich sehr gefreut Euch mal live zu sehen und zusammen mit Euch zu radln
> ...



7? da bin ich mit meinen 6 ja noch richtig gut durch gekommen 

viel spass in fr und die wurst vom münsterplatz nicht vergessen - eine "lange rote, mit" natürlich im fett gebraten und nicht vom grill


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

den Dank für Orga etc. geb ich dann gleich auch mal an den Christoph durch! Dem Markus gebührt auch der Dank für Grill/ Biergarnituren und Hänger.

Für mein dünnes Nervenkostüm und die verbalen Entgleisungen entschuldige ich mich nochmal in aller Form, vor allem bei Christoph, der leider grad beim Reißen des letzten Nervenfadens in der Nähe war und alles abbekommen hat.

Schön war wieder mal neue Gesichter zu sehen, die wir auf jeden Fall binden müssen. 

Auch wenn die Trail stellenweise echt grob waren haben alle tapfer gekämpft und bravurös durchgehalten! Chapeau!!

Ich bin auch ohne rechtes "gumpi" (richtig so??) heimgekommen, keinerlei Behinderungen durch Pfefferminzcowboys oder Kalkleisten 

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß mit ihren neuen Trikots und freu mir jetzt schon mal ein Jahr lang der Arsch ab. Trails in der Palz rocken...Keschde unn Neie...Lewerknäpp, Grumbeersupp...ach was wird das geil werden 

Schön wars Euch alle wiederzusehen!! 

VG
peru


----------



## versus (14. September 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ohne rechtes "gumpi" (richtig so??) heimgekommen,



genau richtig


----------



## lyteka (14. September 2015)

Spontane Entscheidung = richtige Entscheidung 
Geiles WE


----------



## versus (14. September 2015)

achtung bilder - falls jemand einen pornobalken, oder die entfernung von bildern wünscht, einfach bescheid geben :

klarmachen zum start:














besammeln auf dem trail:









dann weiter richtung brotzeit:






daher der name:






damit es nicht zu trocken wird:






chainsuckbreak am türmchen:






turmbesteigung:






tunnelvision:






teamscream:






peace, ey:


















blumfeld:






kippsche:






jede menge bänke:






bisschen wurstwaren:






raketenreste vom vorabend:





mir hat es grossen spass gemacht und ich habe mich sehr gefreut, dass wir einmal alle miteinander gefahren sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (15. September 2015)

Erst mal vielen Dank an die Organisation.
Es war wirklich wieder einmal genial die "Truppe" wiederzusehen.

Ich habe lange überlegt, was ich nun noch schreibe.
Sicherlich ist es toll, wenn alle zusammen in einer Gruppe fahren. Nur ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir die Tour in diesem Jahr nicht so viel Spaß gemacht hat. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo wir die erste Brotzeit gemacht haben, war es noch "erträglich". Mir persönlich war das einfach zu schnell und dementsprechend war der Akku dann natürlich auch irgendwann sehr schnell, total leer. Die Tour selbst, von der Strecke hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Ich denke allerdings, dass es in Zukunft Sinn macht, wieder zwei Gruppen zu machen. 
Ganz, ganz herzlichen Dank an Manni... Du weißt wofür!!!
Und ja Volker, ich mache mir noch immer Gedanken...

Nichts desto trotz, freue ich mich auf jeden Fall auf das nächste Jahr!!!


----------



## versus (15. September 2015)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Und ja Volker, ich mache mir noch immer Gedanken...



 checks nicht.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. September 2015)

Hallo erstmal! 
Auch von mir vielen Dank für die Organisation! 
Es war schön, die alten Freunde und auch neue Gesichter zu sehen. 
Ich finde es gut, dass immer wieder neue "Verrückte" zu uns stoßen und ich das Gefühl habe, dass die schon immer dazu gehörten. 

Leider muss ich sagen, dass ich von der Planung und Durchführung der Tour enttäuscht war. Sicher ist es doof, wegen einem Teilnehmer eine weitere, entschärfte Tour anzubieten. 
Jedoch müsste es von vornherein klar gewesen sein, dass zumindest ich nicht in der Lage bin, die Tour zu fahren. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, eine kleinere, nicht so anstrengende Alternative fahren zu können. 
So bin ich allein ab meiner FeWo in Trägweis (6 km von Pottenstein) los und bin ohne irgendwelche Ortskenntnisse eine sehr schöne Runde mit gut 25 Km und 400 Hm gefahren. 
Sicher ist es schön wenn alle gemeinsam fahren, aber dann muss sich die Tour nach dem schwächsten Teilnehmer richten. Das ist natürlich meine persönliche Meinung. 
Auch wenn ich weiterhin viel Radfahren werde und einigermaßen fit bleibe wird so eine Tour wie dieses Jahr für mich, wenn überhaupt, immer sehr viel mehr anstrengend sein als für die meisten. 

Nächstes Jahr soll es also die Pfalz sein. 
Hab ich leider nicht mitgekriegt das das schon beschlossen ist. 
Wenns irgend geht werde ich gerne wieder dabei sein. 
Vorsichtshalber werde ich mich wohl mal ernsthaft mit meinem Navi beschäftigen um dann eine zumindest geplante alternative Route zu haben. 

Liebe Grüße an alle GT Freunde, 
Manni 

P.S.: Insa,  für Dich immer gerne!


----------



## versus (15. September 2015)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr soll es also die Pfalz sein.
> Hab ich leider nicht mitgekriegt das das schon beschlossen ist.
> Wenns irgend geht werde ich gerne wieder dabei sein.
> Vorsichtshalber werde ich mich wohl mal ernsthaft mit meinem Navi beschäftigen um dann eine zumindest geplante alternative Route zu haben.



benjamin und ich würden uns darum kümmern, aber ich habe auch schon vor ort gesagt, dass wir das sicher nochmal im forum diskutieren sollten. wenn am ende (wie vor ~10jahren) dann nur vier nasen kommen, weil es den meisten zu weit ist, dann machen wir das auch nicht. 

der legendäre und höchstverbotene felsenpfad z. b. kann jederzeit abgekürzt, bzw. auf die hälfte reduziert werden. an touren aller schwierigkeitsgrade sollte es nicht mangeln.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. September 2015)

Ja, den verbotenen legendären Pfad kenne ich auch. Da kann man immer ins Tal und ist dann schnell wieder am Ausgangspunkt der Tour.


----------



## Ketterechts (15. September 2015)

Falls es die Pfalz wird - dies gilt es noch entgültig zu klären , wird es garantiert entweder zwei Touren für die verschiedenen Konditionsstufen geben , bzw. wird ja nächstes Jahr der Toni mit nem Hänger evtl. mitfahren wollen und auch wenn der Singletrailer sehr geländegängig ist , sollte man grobe Anstiege und Stufen jedweder Art doch meiden . Oder man fährt gemeinsam los und trennt sich dann nach einer gewissen Zeit , damit die Fitties auf ihre Kosten kommen und die anderen sich eben nicht die Lunge raushusten .
Das Alles muss aber wie gesagt erst noch endschieden werden - je eher , je lieber , weil je nach Unterkunft , muss man ja rechtzeitig reservieren .


----------



## cleiende (16. September 2015)

Sich im Nachgang öffentlich zu den enttäuschten Erwartungen zu äußern ist unfein. Das klärt man vorher direkt ab.
Der peru73 hat das Ganze vor Ort ohne weitere zusätzliche Guides auf die Beine gestellt, schlichtweg weil sich trotz Bemühungen keiner gefunden hat. So konnte es gar nicht zu einer Zweiteilung kommen.
Alle Äußerungen auf die ich mich beziehe hätten den passenden Platz in einem zukünftigen "GT Treffen 2016 - Termin- und Ortsfindung" Thread gehabt, hier bekommen sie den Geschmack des "Nachtretens".
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern ein langes positives Nachhallen des Treffens und viel Spaß auf dem Fahrrad bis zum nächsten Treffen.

I can see it coming my way...


----------



## Kruko (18. September 2015)

So, endlich Zeit zum Einstellen meiner Fotos.





































In diesem Sinne. Wer meckern will, PN an mich.


----------



## versus (19. September 2015)

ich meckere lieber öffentlich:
hättest du nicht die roten Augen UND die plauze wegretuschieren können???


----------



## Kruko (19. September 2015)

versus schrieb:


> ich meckere lieber öffentlich:
> hättest du nicht die roten Augen UND die plauze wegretuschieren können???



Rote Augen ok, aber für die Plauze kann ich nichts. Wenn ich so bei mir schaue, entdecke ich auch so was. Man wird halt nicht jünger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieselwerfer (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallöchen noch mal in die Runde,

mit wem hatte ich mich nochmal über das chemische Entlacken von Rahmen unterhalten? Irgendwer sagte was davon in Hamburg? gäbe es ne Werkstatt die das günstig machen? Ich will doch mal wieder etwas basteln....

viele Grüße
Björn


----------



## Stemmel (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Björn, 

das war Manni, Entlackungsservice Nord. Er hat da schon mehrere Rahmen hingebracht. 

http://www.entlacken.com/


----------



## Razor (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mein Xizang mit Abbeizer "gecleant"


----------



## Kieselwerfer (15. Dezember 2015)

vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Ich glaub mit Abbeizer will ich nicht anfangen. Ist ja ne riesen Sauerei und macht unheimlich Arbeit wenn es einigermaßen werden soll. Ich frag da mal an.


----------

